# You got to see this video.



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

This lady make grooming look like a breeze.


----------



## Mick-a-doo (Jun 1, 2008)

Don't we all wish it was as easy as it looks!! LOL


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

All done in 2.42 min. ound:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

ppfft.. one day with capote and she'd be looking for a new career.. eace:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

That dog doesn't know what hit it!! HA....I want that blow dryer...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow!! My guys would never be that good! I cant even get near their bellies with the razor!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Its obvious that I am just not moving fast enough!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

ADD does keep me moving fast, but I lose my focus WAY too much to be done in less than 3 minutes. LOL!! (That's why I'm on the computer and not cleaning the house.) As a kid, I actually thought people in the "Olden Days" actually moved that fast since they speed up all of the old footage. No wonder people are living longer these days - I'd have a heart attack if I moved 1/2 that fast.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

O.K. Now in real time that was 2 1/2 hours, right? ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha, I wish Kubrick was that fast to groom!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, well I noticed that her dog isn't trying to eat the brush or bite her hands off like mine does when I try to groom him.


----------



## Mick-a-doo (Jun 1, 2008)

I am usually soaking wet, wishing I had a few more hands to brush and give treats. Poor Mick usually ends up in a "gentle" headlock!! He doesn't mind getting on the grooming table, but he is such a "stick nose" he wants to know what my hands are doing. Thats why we love them so much!!:biggrin1:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL!! That video was hilarious!! The whole time the poor lhasa's eyes are looking around like, "oh this again... and whats with this music??? I thought we agreed on something relaxing. I just wanna sit lady."


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

The dog must be drugged. Linus tries to climb up over my shoulder. He launches himself from the table and climbs up. He also buries his head which makes facial grooming a bit difficult.

The only thing he actually lets me do pretty easily is trim up his back side for a lot fewer poopy butts. :whoo:

If I had that blow dryer I think I would blow Linus right off the table.
Karen


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Hav a lot of pets said:


> The dog must be drugged. Linus tries to climb up over my shoulder. He launches himself from the table and climbs up. He also buries his head which makes facial grooming a bit difficult.
> 
> The only thing he actually lets me do pretty easily is trim up his back side for a lot fewer poopy butts. :whoo:
> 
> ...


It looks like a vacuum cleaner hose in reverse!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow! I wish she could come by my house...ound:


----------



## shauu (Jul 9, 2008)

wowie!.i wish momo could stay as still when i brush her...


----------



## joytrink (Mar 19, 2008)

All I can say is........Kudos to the dog, He is sooooo good.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg, that's hysterical!!!!! ound: LMBO But that poor, poor Lhasa! I hope she got a steak after enduring a grooming at that speed!! :suspicious: ound: ound: LOVE the song!


----------

